# Here's Hoping They Are Totally Wrong



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Farmers Almanac that is....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmers_almanac_predicts_another_nasty_winter_NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Heard that this morning. No thanks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Better sacrifice a few virgins to El Nino and hope it kicks in fast.

Wouldn't surprise me though, only had three days this year it broke 90.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Where I sit, they were WRONG. Good deal.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Where I sit, they were WRONG. Good deal.


Very good deal!

We have been very concerned that another cold winter would use up large amounts of hay and stunt the ryegrass.

So far, so good.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Been wrong here so far as well. Had a few cold spells of course, but has gotten warm enough between them that there is hardly any snow.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've only had it drop below freezing twice this winter. A couple of days ago it was around 78o and I saw a few mosquitoes wandering about. I need at least one good freeze to knock them back but I sure don't want it to last very long. I usually worry more about Feb/Mar here, the bad ones always seem to come down when you think winter should be over.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like my winters cold and snowy as long as the summer is decent. Really hoping to have a better summer than last year.


----------

